# CVS and Walgreens



## pabaker66 (Nov 25, 2011)

I have stopped at both of these stores in the Cuyahoga Falls area only to be told by the manager "I am not aloud to discuss this with you". This has been going on for over a year. All I do is go into the store ask to speak to the manager, I hand her a card and identify myself and explain that I would like to discuss your snow and ice management for the upcoming season" All I am trying to find out is who is in charge of it and contact information. At one point I was given the name of the excising contractor but this is not what I want. How do I get her to listen to me?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Most likely you need to speak to a corporate manager type,not at the store level.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Go directly to their web site and check for vendor info to see who to email or call,calling is much better though ,


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

SMS assist has wal-greens in Ohio, and I know CVS is under a national company as well. I just don't remember which one. Personally, I wouldn't plow for any national, but you can do what you want.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Rc2505;1598750 said:


> SMS assist has wal-greens in Ohio, and I know CVS is under a national company as well. I just don't remember which one. Personally, I wouldn't plow for any national, but you can do what you want.


Our cvs here is local.


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Ferrandino and Sons has CVS in this area, I don't think they go into OH though.

It seems that OH is still in Region I though, so maybe they do cover it.

http://www.cvscaremarkrealty.com/real-estate-contacts

Phil Pirro, RDRE
330-487-6963
OH, MN, PA: Pittsburgh, WV


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Our Walgreens highers local plowers, a friend of mine has tried to get there two stores in this area for years and the will not change contractors. He did get the summer maintenance contracts for the two stores, trying to get his foot in the door for winter. He also told me they are cheap, and just breaks even with all the summer work.


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

we do wahlgreens here in northern ohio for sms, they are real good to work with


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

windrowsnow;1640556 said:


> we do wahlgreens here in northern ohio for sms, they are real good to work with


Anyone find out if Walgreens is on their own this year or who has the account?


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

Ramairfreak98ss;1643253 said:


> Anyone find out if Walgreens is on their own this year or who has the account?


I bet it's a National.


----------



## Snowman7 (Sep 24, 2009)

Anyone know if Walgreens went local or if they signed with a national yet?


----------



## hatefulmechanic (Dec 27, 2012)

Walgreens and CVS both are with Ferrandino and Sons this season, at least that is what I gathered from my F&S territory manager the other day when I was doing a site inspection at a Target.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

USM services has Walgreens in Minnesota.


----------



## J&L (Jan 15, 2013)

usm has eastern iowa, too


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

FWIW. Ferrindino and son has Walgreens in Central Ohio.


----------



## jimmyzlc (Feb 13, 2008)

USM has Illinois to. I think they have 417 stores.


----------

